# Vacc 90662 for senior?? Stat help



## MsMaddy (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone know about vac for senior 90662 ?? 

Thank u all
msmaddy


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 25, 2010)

MsMaddy said:


> Does anyone know about vac for senior 90662 ??
> 
> Thank u all
> msmaddy



What do you need to know?


----------



## MsMaddy (Feb 26, 2010)

blonde01 said:


> what do you need to know?



is it being used, and does the Ins cover it ?

Thanks again 
msmaddy


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 26, 2010)

MsMaddy said:


> is it being used, and does the Ins cover it ?
> 
> Thanks again
> msmaddy



That is the for the H1N1 vaccine.  The government issued them for free to the physicians and/or clinics that requested them.  There are certain rules and regulations to go by if you are administering this to your patients.  You would bill the insurance company with 90662 $0.00 because you cannot get reimbursed for something that was given to you for free.  Insurance companies will pay for the administration of the H1N1, but there are certain administration codes to use.


----------

